
Pregel: Google’s other data-processing infrastructure - paulsb
http://www.royans.net/arch/pregel-googles-other-data-processing-infrastructure/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=pregel-googles-other-data-processing-infrastructure
======
hga
Interesting; Map-Reduce does perhaps 80% of their stuff, this for the other
20%:

" _Pregel: A system for large-scale graph processing_ " (title of a cited
reference)

" _Currently, Pregel scales to billions of vertices and edges, but this limit
will keep expanding._ "

